# حساب الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من طاقة الرياح



## المهندس الهمكي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
هنا اعزائي اقدم لكم كيفية حساب الطاقة الكهربائية التي يمكن استخلاصها من العنفات الريحية,مع مقارنة بين انواع العنفات من حيث المردود...
حمل الملف المرفق...............:31:


----------



## محمد الشارود (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام و الرحمة
جزاك الله خيرا أخ الهمكي


----------



## وليد السلمان (20 أبريل 2009)

شكراااا كثير على الملف


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ................


----------



## نور جابر (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ............
ولي استفسار ارجوا توضيحه .
اذا كان المردود من الطاقه المستفاده معتمد بشكل رئيسي علي مساحة الشفرات ( العنفات )
لماذا اغلب مولدات الرياح مساحات الشفرات تكون صغيره الي حد كبير وعددها اثنين اوثلاث فقط
فلو كانت المساحه للشفره سبب رئيسي لزيادة القدره المستفاده لصنعت بشفرات كبيره مثل المراوح مثلا .


----------



## المهندس الهمكي (21 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم نور جابر 
تصميم الشفرات في العنفات الريحية (بروفيل الشفرة) يعتمد على مبدأ الاستفادة من عزم الرياح قدر الأمكان وبالشكل الأمثل بحيث نحصل على عزم دوران كبير مع سرعة دوران معينة ووجد أن أفضل مردود مع أمثل وضع بالنسبة للعنفة الريحية هي العنفة بثلاث شفرات اما لماذا لايتم تصميم الشفرة بمساحة سطح كبيرة فذلك يعود الى عدم امكانية الرياح في هذة الحالة على التأثير على الشفرة بقوى عزم دوران كافية ...طبعاً موضوع تصميم بروفيل الشفرة موضوع ميكانيكي بحت وله دراساته واذا أردت التفاصيل فيمكنني أن أقدم لك بعض الملفات المتعلقة بذلك.
مع تحياتي ..


----------



## ahmed_elsharoud (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم .
إلى السيد المهندس . محمد الشارود .
تحية طيبة وبعد . يشرفني أن أكون على اتصال بسيادتكم . أنا أحمد الشارود . وقد قمت بالتسجيل هنا في هذا المنتدى لكي اتعرف على سيادتكم . برجاء مراسلتي على الايميل الخاص بي . [email protected] > [email protected] > ,وشكراا . 
أخوك أحمد الشارود


----------



## mech.mohamed (29 يونيو 2009)

مجهود مميز جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خي الجزاء


----------



## د محمد بوعمود (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاء الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## eng.m.a (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل


----------



## الساحر (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي هذه المشاركة وعلي هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## بديع87 (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا باشا جدا جداااااا


----------



## solarpower (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الساحر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك...............


----------



## الساحر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

نحن بنتطار الجديد منك


----------



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هل يمكنني ان استخدم طاقة الرياح في إنارة حديقة الفيلا مع العلم انها توجد في الاسكندرية والرياح موجودة معظم اوقات السنة وهل يمكن التغلب على مشكلة الصوت كي لا ازعج الجيران وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## الساحر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك..........


----------



## م.ر (20 نوفمبر 2009)

إلى المهندس الهمكي موضوعك حلو كيف فيي إقراه


----------



## القيصرY (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الجيد ..

عندي بعض التساؤلات من قرائتي للملف .:

كيف يتم حساب المساحه الممسوحه من العنفه الريحيه اذا كان طول الريشه الواحده 30 م ؟

ماهي سرعه الرياح المنخفضه الناتجه على خرج العنفه وكيف حسابها ؟؟


أرجوا الرد على تسآؤلي في اقرب وقت ..... وبالتوفيق


----------



## ابو حسين9 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*:15:مجهود مميز جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## fehmi (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك شيء جميل


----------



## احمد العكايشي (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mech engineer amer (6 مارس 2010)

thank you mr,alhamake, but i have a question for you plz : i wanna ask what are the criterias that determine the (minimum wind speed ) for wind turbine to start working ...i mean to beat the moment of inertia ...is really a constant around 
km/hour 12??//

w sorry i dont have an arabic keyboard :S :S a50kom 3amer  

u can reply with rabic or english brother


----------



## carlos011 (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## turbine eng (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء لهذا المجهود


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 يونيو 2010)

ياريت يا باشمهندس تشرح لنا تصميم الشفرات وامكانية استخدام اجهزة متاحة مثل مولد السياره حتى يمكن تجربتها عمليا انا كيميائى لكن مهتم جدا وكنت قررت استخدام الطاقة الشمسيه لانارة فيلا صغيرة لكن وجدت التكلفة كبيره جدا واتمنى اجرب مولدات الكهرباء بطاقة الرياح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (30 يونيو 2010)

Thank you Very much


----------



## dilyaro (12 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم اشكرك على الجهود الرائعة ولكن ماهي افضل نوع لمروحة لضخ الماء من عمق 90 متر مع العلم اني مستعد لصناعة مروحة او اثنين واكثر اذا لزم الامر وكل واحدة بطول شفرات 6 متر المحركات التي استعماها هي الديزل 25 -30 حصان ارجو الرد مع فائف الاحترام


----------



## ميكاكمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*

الف شكر اخي العزيز على المعلومات الجيدة




والله تعبت من كثر القراءة شوكت تخلص المعلومات ؟ ما ادري


----------



## merohussein (8 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع فى وقتة وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## lawlaw (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنّا خير جزاء


----------



## سلام عباس (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوصليح (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## life is good (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم ... معلومات قيمة جداا...


----------



## Enaam_Alzoubi (3 مايو 2011)

thanx a lot it was really helpful in my graduating project

thank u


----------



## مهندس موهوب (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## نصف القمر (8 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا*


----------



## مروان القصار (1 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## زهية نزيهة (12 مايو 2012)

*طلب مساعدة*

ا*لسلام عليكم
ممكن سؤال لقد حريني كثيرا واريد شخص متخصص في الطاقة المتجددة وبدقة في استخراج الطاقة عن طريق الطواحين الهوائية المهم هذه مشكلتي كالاتي*
*je voudrais dessiner* *un profil* *connu (ex naca 63 215)d'une pale mais avec* *une corde bien définit que je dois le déterminer esqu' il* *y a une formule ou une chose comme ca*


----------



## muntadayatt (28 نوفمبر 2012)

fineeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## thaer11 (13 سبتمبر 2019)

شكرا


----------

